# Sino-Japonesa / Chino-Japonesa



## Vampiro

Hola a todos.
A partir de lo comentado en otro hilo me surge una duda:
Muchas veces he leído o escuchado los términos “Guerra Sino-Japonesa” y “Guerra Chino-Japonesa” para referirse a cualquiera de las dos guerras que sostuvieron esas dos naciones (primera entre 1894-1895, segunda 1937-1945).
A fuerza de verlas escritas asumo que ambas denominaciones son correctas.
Me suena más natural la segunda, pero la consulta es: ¿Alguien sabe de dónde proviene el término “sino”, por “chino”, en este contexto?
Saludos.
_


----------



## balduino

En la entrada sinólogo del Diccionario de la Academia dice que es un prefijo que viene del griego.


----------



## Vampiro

Buen punto y muchas gracias por el aporte.
Ahora… como prefijo proveniente del griego está bien, pero ¿qué pasa si se trata de una palabra compuesta como en este caso?
Me surgen algunas dudas, porque “sino”, como palabra en español, no significa “chino” en ninguna de sus acepciones.
¿Es posible formar una palabra compuesta de esa manera?
Saludos.
_


----------



## balduino

A mí también me resulta extraño. (La verdad, no se me había ocurrido). Formamos compuestos con "luso", por ejemplo, pero también podemos decir "los lusos"; en cambio no decimos los "sinos". Parece más razonable decir guerra chino-japonesa, entonces, ya que, como dices, es una palabra compuesta, no un prefijo. 
(Creo que ibas por ahí, si lo he entendido bien).


----------



## Vampiro

La verdad es que yo tampoco me la había cuestionado.  Sólo quería saber su origen.
Pero ahora que está claro de dónde proviene la palabra, ya no me parece tan correcta.
Además es tan fácil decir “chino”, que no le veo mucho sentido, salvo el de querer parecer culto.
Gracias por las respuestas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## elineo

_Σινο- Σινικός_ (sino- sinicós) en griego significa chino y chínico (de  China), en conrario de _κυνικός_ (cínico) que viene del _κύνας_ (= perro)


----------



## Naticruz

Hola, Vampiro
 
¿Será que María Moliner te puede ayudar con esta entrada de su diccionario?
 
«*sinología* (del gr. _Sína,_ China, y _-logía)_ 
*f.* Estudio de la lengua, la literatura, etc., chinas.»
 
Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, Naticruz, muchas gracias.
Esa entrada coincide con el DRAE, y deja claro que “sino” como prefijo significa “chino”.  Ahora la duda es la forma en que que está construída la palabra compuesta, que no me cuadra mucho, porque parece una palabra mitad griego, mitad español.
Gracias Elineo por los aportes, siempre es un lujo contar con alguien que aclare el significado real de algunas palabras de origen griego.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jellby

En la entrada "guion (2)" del DPD tienes la respuesta a la que creo que es tu duda:

Si lo que se desea es poner en relación dos adjetivos gentilicios que conservan su referencia independiente [...] En cualquiera de las dos situaciones, *el primer gentilicio tiende a adoptar, si la tiene, la variante en -o, basada en muchos casos en la forma clásica (griega o latina) del gentilicio*: _hispano-_ (‘español’), _luso-_ (‘portugués’), _anglo-_ (‘inglés’), _fino-_ (‘finés o finlandés’), _austro-_ (‘austríaco’), etc.

a lo que podemos añadir _sino-_ (‘chino’).


----------



## Vampiro

¡Perfecto, Jellby!
Duda aclarada.
Muchas gracias a todos por los aportes.

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

elineo said:


> _Σινο- Σινικός_ (sino- sinicós) en griego significa chino y chínico (de  China), en conrario de _κυνικός_ (cínico) que viene del _κύνας_ (= perro)



Ahora solo falta saber como se dice en griego moderno
'japonés' para componer el nombre de esas dos guerras
sino-nnnnnn.
Digo griego moderno, pues creo que en tiempos de la Grecia clásica no se conocía la existencia de China y Japón, ni siquiera de Catay y Zipango, al menos con alguno de esos nombres.
Hiro Sasaki explicó el origen de 'sino'. Según dijo, la primera guerra tuvo lugar cuando no existía un estado llamado China (?) sino de otra forma, que los japoneses entendieron o adoptaron como Shin o algo asi, y de ahí 'sino'. 
O sea que nos movemos entre el origen griego y el origen japonés de la palabra, a elección del consumidor.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Venga, aclarado entonces de dónde proviene _sino_.
Como comentado también en el hilo generador de este, en francés es igual... sino.


----------



## swift

Hola Vampiro:

Parece que tu duda ya ha sido aclarada. Sin embargo, me gustaría añadir un pequeño comentario. En lexicología, se distinguen diversos procedimientos de formación de palabras. Entre ellos está la composición.

Existen dos tipos de composición: la popular y la culta. La primera es la que se realiza al yuxtaponer dos palabras que tienen un sentido propio al estar separadas: abrelatas, sacacorchos, cortaúñas, sordomudo... La segunda consiste en unir dos unidades léxicas de origen clásico (griego o latino) que al ser separadas carecen de sentido porque no son palabras independientes: antropomorfo, arqueología...

Y existe un tercer tipo de composición, conocido como hibridación: se trata de una combinación de las otras dos formas de composición. En el caso de "sino-japonés", "sino" es el elemento culto y "japonés" el popular.

Me gustaría saber qué opinan los demás sobre esta explicación.

Muchos saludos,

swift


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Me gustaría saber qué opinan los demás sobre esta explicación.


Como siempre, ¡de lujo!


----------



## balduino

swift said:


> Me gustaría saber qué opinan los demás sobre esta explicación.


Que es estupenda.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

swift said:


> Hola Vampiro:
> ...
> 
> Me gustaría saber qué opinan los demás sobre esta explicación.
> 
> Muchos saludos,
> 
> swift




La explicación luminosa. Pero tiene, a mi juicio, un fallo; se refiere a la formación de palabras, y sería justa para 'sinojaponesa', pero no para 'sino-japonesa', pues no es una palabra.
Aparte de eso, no he encontrado una definición de hibridación aplicable a la formación de palabras. Me explico: No niego que exista, pero a falta de definición no sé en que consiste, ni que alcance tiene.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches Manuel:

Muchas gracias por tu comentario.





Manuel G. Rey said:


> Aparte de eso, no he encontrado una definición de hibridación aplicable a la formación de palabras. Me explico: No niego que exista, pero a falta de definición no sé en que consiste, ni que alcance tiene.


Yo conozco la teoría en francés: clic.

Gracias también a Calambur y a Balduino por sus elogios, que no merezco.

Hasta pronto,


swift


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La explicación luminosa. Pero tiene, a mi juicio, un fallo; se refiere a la formación de palabras, y sería justa para 'sinojaponesa', pero no para 'sino-japonesa', pues no es una palabra.
> Aparte de eso, no he encontrado una definición de hibridación aplicable a la formación de palabras. Me explico: No niego que exista, pero a falta de definición no sé en que consiste, ni que alcance tiene.


 

¡Muy bien dicho!

_____________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> Y existe un tercer tipo de composición, conocido como hibridación: se trata de una combinación de las otras dos formas de composición. En el caso de "sino-japonés", "sino" es el elemento culto y "japonés" el popular.
> 
> Me gustaría saber qué opinan los demás sobre esta explicación.


Gracias, Swift.
Coincido con los demás en que es un brillante resumen, que se complementa muy bien con lo ya expuesto por Jellby.
Parte de toda esa teoría de la formación de palabras es conocida, por supuesto, pero respecto del término en cuestión, a medida que avanza el hilo surgen más dudas.
Estoy de acuerdo con Manuel en que "sino", como prefijo, no presenta dudas respecto de su corrección ("Sinología", por ejemplo).
Pero al formar una palabra compuesta como la de la consulta, tiene un defecto: "Sino", no tiene definición en español para ese contexto.
Eso la diferencia de "luso", "anglo", "hispano" y otras citadas como ejemplos, que sí tienen una definicón en el DRAE y son por lo tanto palabras incorporadas al idioma.
Visto esto, estamos frente a una denominación mitad en griego, mitad en español, como ya se dijo.
Qué raro... y con lo simple que es decir "Chino-Japonesa".
En fin, quizá sea correcta, la lingüística no es lo mío más allá del nivel de aficionado, pero a partir de ahora, cuando vuelva a encontrármela, al menos me acordaré de este entretenido hilo.
Saludos a todos, y gracias nuevamente.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

swift said:


> Buenas noches Manuel:
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu comentario.Yo conozco la teoría en francés: clic.
> 
> Gracias también a Calambur y a Balduino por sus elogios, que no merezco.
> 
> Hasta pronto,
> 
> 
> swift



Los elogios son merecidos, y más tras aportar el apoyo de la teoría en francés, que es un tanto compleja pero esclarecedora. 
Pero vuelvo a mi reserva: sino-japonesa no es, en mi opionión, una palabra.
Automobile, aéroport, television, agriculture, ejemplos de aplicación de la teoría francesa, son palabras.


----------



## ACQM

Vampiro said:


> Gracias, Swift.
> Coincido con los demás en que es un brillante resumen, que se complementa muy bien con lo ya expuesto por Jellby.
> Parte de toda esa teoría de la formación de palabras es conocida, por supuesto, pero respecto del término en cuestión, a medida que avanza el hilo surgen más dudas.
> Estoy de acuerdo con Manuel en que "sino", como prefijo, no presenta dudas respecto de su corrección ("Sinología", por ejemplo).
> Pero al formar una palabra compuesta como la de la consulta, tiene un defecto: "Sino", no tiene definición en español para ese contexto.
> Eso la diferencia de "luso", "anglo", "hispano" y otras citadas como ejemplos, que sí tienen una definicón en el DRAE y son por lo tanto palabras incorporadas al idioma.
> Visto esto, estamos frente a una denominación mitad en griego, mitad en español, como ya se dijo.
> Qué raro... y con lo simple que es decir "Chino-Japonesa".
> En fin, quizá sea correcta, la lingüística no es lo mío más allá del nivel de aficionado, pero a partir de ahora, cuando vuelva a encontrármela, al menos me acordaré de este entretenido hilo.
> Saludos a todos, y gracias nuevamente.
> _



Ya, pero otros ejemplos que venían en la explicación eran "austro-" y "fino-". Se dice el Imperio Austro-Húngaro (nunca he oído austriaco-húngaro) y "austro" tampoco tiene entrada en el diccionario, como no la tiene "fino" con el significado de  "finés".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ACQM said:


> Ya, pero otros ejemplos que venían en la explicación eran "austro-" y "fino-". Se dice el Imperio Austro-Húngaro (nunca he oído austriaco-húngaro) y "austro" tampoco tiene entrada en el diccionario, como no la tiene "fino" con el significado de  "finés".



Ya. Pero ese argumento tiene, como otros muchos, dos filos.
No hay austriaco-húngaro ni finés-ruso o finlandés-ruso, pero si hay chino-japonés.


----------



## Jellby

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No hay austriaco-húngaro ni finés-ruso o finlandés-ruso, pero si hay chino-japonés.



En parte, probablemente, porque "chino-" y "sino-" suenan casi igual. Quien no conoce la raíz "sino-", al oír "sino-japonés", tiende a pensar que realmente lo que ha oído es "chino-japonés"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Jellby said:


> En parte, probablemente, porque "chino-" y "sino-" suenan casi igual. Quien no conoce la raíz "sino-", al oír "sino-japonés", tiende a pensar que realmente lo que ha oído es "chino-japonés"



Ingeniosa explicación. Es lo que se llama tirar barro contra la pared, para ver si paga. Probablemente se quede pegado.


----------



## AL Matsuda

Vampiro said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Manuel en que "sino", como prefijo, no presenta dudas respecto de su corrección ("Sinología", por ejemplo).
> Pero al formar una palabra compuesta como la de la consulta, tiene un defecto: "Sino", no tiene definición en español para ese contexto.
> Eso la diferencia de "luso", "anglo", "hispano" y otras citadas como ejemplos, que sí tienen una definicón en el DRAE y son por lo tanto palabras incorporadas al idioma.
> Visto esto, estamos frente a una denominación mitad en griego, mitad en español, como ya se dijo._



Me parece que el problema está en que "luso-", "anglo-", etc. son todo prefijos españoles muy antiguos (derivados del latín, del griego o de donde sea), mientras que el "sino" de "sino-japonés" o de "sinología" se copió directamente del inglés o del francés, ya en la edad contemporánea, para esos casos particulares. No creo que a finales del siglo XIX ningún español dedicara sus estudios a la guerra chino-japonesa sin pasar antes por el inglés o el francés, que usaban el "sino-". Así que en el presente dilema "sino / chino" se está partiendo de la premisa de que "sino-" sería una palabra creada en español de manera digamos "natural", cuando en realidad es un extranjerismo.

Por otra parte, soy japonólogo y el término "sinojaponés" a veces se utiliza para referirse a elementos japoneses de origen chino, con lo cual "sino" sería un prefijo. No es lo mismo que "chino-japonés", es decir, algo referente a ambos países. Así, sinojaponés sería algo análogo a "afroamericano" (americano de origen africano), mientras que chino-japonés sería anágolo a africano-americano (de ambos continentes). Académicamente va muy bien referirse a la guerra chino-japonesa, pero hablar de términos sinojaponeses (palabras japonesas de origen chino), haciendo esta distinción. Aunque dudo que mucha gente, incluso académicos, la hagan.

Por otra parte, en referencia a algo que se ha comentado antes, hay que recordar que en las palabras compuestas que hacen referencia a dos países, sólo se usa la culta en la primera: se suele decir (o se debería decir) hispano-portugués o luso-español, pero no hispano-luso o luso-hispano.

Y por último, el término sino- proviene seguramente de Shin (清). China ha ido teniendo distintos nombres correspondientes a la dinastía de cada época (antes de constituirse como República Popular China), y así es como se conocía durante la primera guerra chino-japonesa, llamada en japonés nisshin (Nippon/Shin).


----------



## Vampiro

Muchas gracias por tan buen aporte.
En lo personal me gusta más, uso, y pienso seguir usando, “chino-japonesa”.
Lo otro me parece un alarde innecesario de cultismo.
Domo arigato.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muy interesante y justa la intervención de Al Matsuda con respecto al formante sino-. 
Aunque hay un dato del que discrepo:


> No creo que a finales del siglo XIX ningún español dedicara sus estudios a la guerra chino-japonesa sin pasar antes por el inglés o el francés, que usaban el "sino-". Así que en el presente dilema "sino / chino" se está partiendo de la premisa de que "sino-" sería una palabra creada en español de manera digamos "natural", cuando en realidad es un extranjerismo.


Esto no es así en absoluto. Sina, ae (seguramente adaptada de Shin, tal como se pronunciase en el s.XVI) y el gentilicio sinicus, -a, -um es un latinismo creado en círculos eclesiales católicos cuando se tomó contacto regular con el estado chino y comenzó la labor de evangelización. Son numerosas las _Grammaticae sinicae_ escritas por jesuítas en los ss. XVI y XVII. Las órdenes religiosas se agruparon, como es su costumbre en _provinciae_ y se empieza a hablar d_e provincia sinica_. En Europa se conoce modernamente China por medio de Portugal y de España, y en versiones latinas de los misioneros, especialmente jesuítas y franciscanos. Es decir el neologismo latino _Sina_ y su gentilicio _sinicus_ entra en el latín universitario europeo del siglo XVII, y pasa a usarse en la botánica, la zoología y la geología, ciencias naturales muy de moda en el s. XVIII, que es el de su extensión por Europa. En español y portugués primero y en el resto de lenguas europeas inmediatamente este conjunto: *sino-, sínico* son cultismos, del grupo de los latinismos científicos, y en latín académico y eclesial _Sina, ae, _o mejor_ Sinae, -arum, sinicus, -a, -um, sino-,_ son las palabras normales para referirse a _China, chino, a y chino_-. El mismo tipo de entrada en la lengua desde el latín moderno tuvo *nipónico, -a y* *nipo*-.


----------



## AL Matsuda

XiaoRoel said:


> Sina, ae (seguramente adaptada de Shin, tal como se pronunciase en el s.XVI) y el gentilicio sinicus, -a, -um es un latinismo creado en círculos eclesiales católicos cuando se tomó contacto regular con el estado chino y comenzó la labor de evangelización. Son numerosas las _Grammaticae sinicae_ escritas por jesuítas en los ss. XVI y XVII. Las órdenes religiosas se agruparon, como es su costumbre en _provinciae_ y se empieza a hablar d_e provincia sinica_. En Europa se conoce modernamente China por medio de Portugal y de España, y en versiones latinas de los misioneros, especialmente jesuítas y franciscanos. Es decir el neologismo latino _Sina_ y su gentilicio _sinicus_ entra en el latín universitario europeo del siglo XVII, y pasa a usarse en la botánica, la zoología y la geología, ciencias naturales muy de moda en el s. XVIII, que es el de su extensión por Europa. En español y portugués primero y en el resto de lenguas europeas inmediatamente este conjunto: *sino-, sínico* son cultismos, del grupo de los latinismos científicos, y en latín académico y eclesial _Sina, ae, _o mejor_ Sinae, -arum, sinicus, -a, -um, sino-,_ son las palabras normales para referirse a _China, chino, a y chino_-. El mismo tipo de entrada en la lengua desde el latín moderno tuvo *nipónico, -a y* *nipo*-.



Gracias por la corrección y perdón por la imprecisión, aunque yo nunca he negado la existencia de un término en latín de tipo "sino", lo que he afirmado es que en español se usa por influencia de otras lenguas. Al contrario que otros como "luso", "franco", etc. que pasaron directamente del latín al español y como tales están recogidos en el DRAE, no sabemos si ese "sino" del que hablas pasó de forma natural al español (todos los ejemplos que pones son en latín, ninguno en español), pero sí sabemos que no consta en el DRAE, por lo tanto, es un extranjerismo como ya he dicho (aunque de origen latín, pero incorporado a través de una lengua extranjera). Lo puedes llamar "extranjerismo de frecuencia" (el uso de algo que en español es correcto pero poco frecuente, debido a la imitación de una lengua extranjera, como cuando se traduce "toma mi mano" (take my hand) en lugar del más natural "tómame la mano", o "cógeme la mano" en España). Creo que lo más frecuente y natural en español, como además atestiguan otros participantes y búsquedas en internet, es usar chino- (asociación de  amistad chino-española, traducción chino-española, etc.), dejando  "sino-", desconocido por mucha gente, para contextos más académicos (sin embargo "luso", "franco", "nipo-/nipón" no son necesariamente académicos y creo que los entiende todo el mundo, porque además de ser latín, son español).

En todo caso, en lo que yo quería incidir es que en el caso de la Guerra Chino-Japonesa, cuando esta ocurrió (la primera, 1894-1895) las relaciones entre España y China o Japón habían caído casi en la inexistencia, hasta el punto de que la mayor influencia que tuvo Japón en la Europa de entonces, el movimiento artístico del japonismo, entró a través de Francia (y sólo con especial incidencia en algunas zonas como Cataluña), de manera que probablemente, si en español ha calado el término "guerra sino-japonesa", deduzco que se debe a la información importada del francés (o del inglés), que la denominan así, ya que el término se introduciría desde esas lenguas extranjeras, no se crearía directamente en español recurriendo a prefijos cultos latinos (porque no había entonces investigación española sobre China o Japón que no pasara por fuentes extranjeras; de hecho, hoy en día tampoco la hay apenas). Como ejemplo paralelo y que se entiende mejor, esto ocurre también con el término reciente "asianismo" (panasianismo, etc.), que aún no aparece en los diccionarios (aunque sí aparezcan europeísmo, americanismo). En español tenemos Asia y asiático, y si se dice asianismo (con una "n" adicional) y no "asiaísmo" o "asiaticismo" es porque, aparte de que son algo enrevesados y cacofónicos, se ha calcado del inglés Asian / asanism (de ahí la "n"). Por supuesto, en español antiguo existía "asiano" como sinónimo de asiático, y de ahí se derivaría asianismo, pero la realidad es que no, si se dice asianismo es porque se ha copiado del inglés. Por tanto, aunque asianismo existiera ya en español (antiguo), este asianismo actual, como término, es un extranjerismo (anglicismo). Igual que "sino-".

Así que pido perdón por la imprecisión o poca claridad, pero desde luego si en muchos casos usamos sino- y no chino- es por simple calco del inglés o el francés, independientemente de que ya existiera un sino- en latín. No sé si tú mantienes que ese sino- pasó directamente del latín al español, pero creo que no es el caso, y el DRAE tampoco lo atestigua. Por eso quería hacer notar la diferencia, porque leyendo todo el hilo me sorprendía que absolutamente nadie cayera en la cuenta de que "guerra sino-japonesa" (y probablemente cualquier sino-algo) es un término traducido del inglés/francés, mientras que "luso-lo que sea" ya se usaba en español originalmente. Ahí podría estar, aunque no lo sabemos, el motivo de que "sino-" le suene raro o al menos poco habitual a mucha gente (gente que habla español contemporáneo, no latín). Estoy seguro de que en Francia se entiende mejor "sino-" que en España. De hecho, sus diccionarios sí lo recogen como "-préfixe  référant  à "Chine"-".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que entró directamente y en portugués incluso triunfó el formante sino-. En español el CORDE da un resultado de 1684. Siempre se trata del adjetivo aplicado a la lengua o a los signos caligráficos. Los religiosos que escribieron manuales sobre estas lenguas, variantes chinas y japonés, eran en su mayoría españoles y portugueses.
Aunque su uso generalizado en la lengua científica se remonta al s. XIX y es general en toda Europa.
Tengo que rectificar algunos datos: *Sina* aparece en latín medieval y *Σίνα* en griego desde el s. II como mínimo (en Ptolomeo).


----------



## AL Matsuda

XiaoRoel, gracias por los datos. Acabo de consultar el "Arte de la Lengua Japona" del franciscano vasco Melchor Oyanguren de Santa Inés, primera gramática extensa del japonés publicada en español, ya en 1738, y utiliza la forma "chinico" para las pocas veces que se refiere a China o al chino. Esto (además de la no aparición de sino- en el DRAE)  vuelve a confirmar mi sospecha de que para el s.XIX (que repito es cuando entra en el español la forma "guerra sino-japonesa"), o incluso antes, el prefijo "sino-" podría haberse perdido como forma natural/habitual/espontánea en español (en esa época el portugués ya tenía poco que ver con nuestro país, así que si en ese idioma "triunfó", pues enhorabuena para ellos ;-)). Nada tiene que ver la prolífica obra filológica de los muchos portugueses (y poquitos españoles), sobre todo misioneros, que hubo en su día, con la pérdida de interés hacia Oriente vivida en España ya en el siglo XIX.



XiaoRoel said:


> Siempre se trata del adjetivo *aplicado a la  lengua o a los signos caligráficos*. (...) Aunque su uso generalizado en la *lengua científica* se remonta al s. XIX y  es general en toda Europa.



Por eso he dicho en mi primera intervención que como experto, por lo que he leído y oído, "sino-japonés" me suena más académico y referido a elementos lingüísticos, mientras que "chino-japonés" me suena más general, como en "cumbre / guerra chino-japonesa", etc., que es el tema de este post. Según esto, aunque en español "luso-" y demás habrían permanecido en la lengua general (todos los españoles lo entienden), "sino-" habría quedado como un "residuo" propio de la lengua académica (la mayoría de españoles no sabría decir sobre qué trata la "sinología"), no incluido en los diccionarios, y recuperado (s.XIX en adelante) HASTA CIERTO PUNTO en la lengua general por las traducciones desde el francés o el inglés debido a los estudios en estas lenguas. Y en este post, creo, sobre lo que se pregunta es la lengua general contemporánea, como el nombre de una guerra, no sobre términos académicos restringidos a la lingüística y usados en el medievo. Las preguntas son: si en español (ACTUAL) suena más lógico "chino-", ¿por qué se usa "sino-"? ¿Si luso y otras formas cultas aparecen en el diccionario (y la gente común las entiende), por qué "sino" no, y a pesar de ello se usa? Y ofreciendo datos aislados sobre si en griego o en latín o en español medieval existía o no "sino-", deteniéndonos en esa época e ignorando la pérdida de contacto posterior con Asia, y la influencia más tardía que otras lenguas y culturas tuvieron en España respecto a los estudios orientales, creo que no se responde del todo la pregunta. Tampoco podemos ignorar, en referencia a tu afirmación "Aunque su uso generalizado en la *lengua científica* se remonta al  s. XIX y  es *general en toda Europa*", que precisamente en ese siglo España estaba en una situación un pelín diferente (cultural, social, científica e industrialmente...), por no decir atrasada, del resto, así que no sé hasta dónde abarca académicamente "toda Europa". Y creo que es un punto clave, porque si España hubiera seguido al ritmo de las principales naciones europeas, sobre todo académicamente (incluidos los estudios orientales), quizás sí se habría mantenido el "sino-" (cultismo, pero de uso general) hasta nuestros días, en lugar de tener que recuperarlo tiempo más tarde del francés/inglés cuando (seguramente) ya sólo quedaba en uso la forma "chino".

Así que bueno, ahí queda mi intento de respuesta, que creo que no está en contradicción con tus datos. Es sólo que hace falta interpretarlos en su contexto histórico (sobre todo de la época correspondiente), y tener en cuenta en qué momento se perdió y se recuperó el interés por lo oriental en España, y a través de quién. Creo que así se pueden entender muchas cosas. No me voy a repetir más. Saludos 

Vampiro: Coincido contigo (más o menos) en el "alarde innecesario de cultismo". Creo que una persona "normal", un libro de texto, una enciclopedia, una noticia, pueden usar tranquilamente "guerra chino-japonesa". El "sino-japonés", que ni siquiera está reconocido por la RAE, se puede dejar para los contextos académicos y especializados. En español, claro. En otras lenguas (francés, inglés), por su tradición, estarán más acostumbrados a "sino-", igual que en castellano lo estamos a "luso-".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que tu óptica, dados los datos, es correcta.


----------



## Vampiro

AL Matsuda said:


> Vampiro: Coincido contigo (más o menos) en el "alarde innecesario de cultismo". Creo que una persona "normal", un libro de texto, una enciclopedia, una noticia, pueden usar tranquilamente "guerra chino-japonesa". El "sino-japonés", que ni siquiera está reconocido por la RAE, se puede dejar para los contextos académicos y especializados. En español, claro. En otras lenguas (francés, inglés), por su tradición, estarán más acostumbrados a "sino-", igual que en castellano lo estamos a "luso-".


Interesantísima esta conversación.
Y me da hasta temor inmiscuirme en un ámbito académico tan alejado de mi campo de acción; pero creo que los otros términos mencionados (luso, hispano, anglo, etc) tiene una justificación incluso práctica, más allá de lo netamente lingüístico.
Me explico: “encuentro luso-francés”, es más fácil y suena harto mejor que “encuentro portugués-francés/portugueso-francés/portugueño-francés”, o cualquier otro engendro que se nos pudiera ocurrir, lo mismo vale para “anglo” y los otros ejemplos.
“Sino-japonés”, en cambio, no parece tener justificación alguna desde ese punto de vista, si hasta suena casi igual que “chino-japonés”.
Creo se hace para cumplir con aquella vieja máxima de _para qué lo vamos a hacer fácil, si lo podemos hacer difícil_ (_y además suena tan culto_, agregaría yo).
En fin.
Muy entretenido hilo.
Gracias a todos, en particular a Xiao y a ti por compartir sus conocimientos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## AL Matsuda

XiaoRoel: No sé si es correcta, pero a falta de investigaciones más  exhaustivas, por lo menos me parece la hipótesis más plausible y con la  que me cuadra mejor la situación actual. Gracias por la conversación 

Vampiro: ¡Tienes razón! Esa _ley del mínimo esfuerzo_ es lo más  determinante a la hora de la verdad, porque como ya sabemos los que  modifican la lengua son los hablantes comunes, que no entienden de  etimologías y cultismos ni investigan o reflexionan nada antes de abrir  la boca. Además, podría explicar por qué el igual de práctico (y que suena diferente) "nipo-" (y  "nipón") sí se ha conservado (o recuperado), aunque también habría que  tener en cuenta el boom popular de interés por Japón/Nippon de finales del  s.XIX-principios del XX producido en Occidente, cosa que no pasó con  China, cuyo "sino-" se quedó para los expertos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Según AL Matsuda "...los hablantes comunes, que no entienden de  etimologías y cultismos ni  investigan o reflexionan nada antes de abrir  la boca..."
Quizá los hablantes comunes no entiendan de etimologías o cultismos y que no investiguen, pero yo no osaría decir que no reflexionan nada antes de abrir la boca.


----------



## AL Matsuda

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Según AL Matsuda "...los hablantes comunes, que no entienden de  etimologías y cultismos ni  investigan o reflexionan nada antes de abrir  la boca..."
> Quizá los hablantes comunes no entiendan de etimologías o cultismos y que no investiguen, pero yo no osaría decir que no reflexionan nada antes de abrir la boca.



El complemento de "no reflexionan" es elíptico y es el mismo que el de no entender y no investigar, es decir: *sobre etimologías grecolatinas y demás temas lingüísticos*. Me parece que el contexto lo deja bastante claro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

AL Matsuda said:


> El complemento de "no reflexionan" es elíptico y es el mismo que el de no entender y no investigar, es decir: *sobre etimologías grecolatinas y demás temas lingüísticos*. Me parece que el contexto lo deja bastante claro.



 Gracias por haber moderado la respuesta original al editarla.


----------



## Mixtzin

Os parecerá extraño que comente este hilo casi 10 años después de su finalización, pero es que hoy me he encontrado con la disyuntiva de la guerra sino-japonesa/chino-japonesa y, claro, he buscado información que me aclarase si es correcto decir sino-japonesa. Por lo que veo es correcto, pero prefiero usar la versión más corriente. Ahora bien, toda la discusión me ha resultado interesantísima y muy informativa. Muchísimas gracias a todos por las aportaciones.


----------



## Ted00

Hola, yo también encontré este tema un poco tarde. Y me vino "al pelo" por una cuestión lingüística. En inglés existe lo que se llama el genitivo sajón y hay una especie del mismo tipo en chino mandarín a lo que algunos profesores nativos de chino lo bautizaron como genitivo "chinol". Esta denominación.inación me suena extraña e incluso forzada, y me suena bastante mal. Les comentaba que el término más acorde era de " el genitivo sinológico" y más aún cuando hablamos de  una cuestión de lingüística y cultura China.


----------



## swift

No creo que “sinológico” sea adecuado, pues remite directamente a la “sinología”. Lo propio sería “sínico”, pero podría malinterpretarse en zonas seseantes.


----------



## Elias TGB

Hola me parecen muy interesantes todas las aportaciones al tema que he leído; yo no soy especialista en lingüística ni mucho menos, pero me considero una persona medianamente culta. Durante los últimos 15 años, he vivido la la mitad de mi tiempo en China, de hecho mi esposa es china, he  tenido y tengo muchas amistades en este país, y soy un gran admirador de la cultura china, conozco el país bastante bien, he viajado a muchas de sus provincias y me encanta su gente, su gastronomía, su historia etc. Yo también he investigado el origen del término  “ sino “ ; y como muchos de ustedes lo dicen, no se encuentra en el DRAE, esto me decepcionó, ya que evidentemente se conoce y se acepta por la mayoría de la gente culta que dicho término es de origen griego, y creo que sería obligado agregar el término en el DRAE como de uso común SOBRE TODO EN CHINA MISMA.
Creo que hemos olvidado que en China el término es obligado sobre todo cuando se trata de entidades comerciales o públicas que tienen relación o contacto amplio con occidente. Los chinos dan por hecho el término o prefijo “sino” que al tener origen en el griego, los occidentales lo entenderán. Por favor tomemos en cuenta también a los mismos chinos en este contexto. Muchas gracias


----------

